

Cool new language: Fan - marketer
http://fandev.org/

======
cousin_it
Chuck Moore said: "Whatever progress you might perceive, I don't. New
languages seem only to propose new syntax for tired semantics."

------
patrickg-zill
Looks interesting, considering that it can target both the JVM and .Net CLR.

------
sysop073
"Java and C# programmers will feel at home with Fan's curly brace syntax."

Seriously? Because my first fear when using a language is that it won't have
braces, and I'll be lost and confused. I still can't look at Python code
without feeling sheer terror grip me

------
ralph
Would be nice if the put Fan's license somewhere clearly on the web site.

------
tzury
who needs it?

~~~
elai
It feels like the SVN of the CVS that is Java/C#.

